
Sony’s touchscreen projector technology feels like the future of interactivity - xbmcuser
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/12/14899804/sony-touchscreen-projector-display-prototype-sxsw-2017
======
qbfqhfhqfbh
i saw a demo of a projector+camera based system like this in the 90s! the
system was capable of projecting results of hand-written calculations onto the
paper in real time and fill-in hand-drawn diagrams

